# (MN) FC AFC Hidden Bay's B M W



## Remi

Limited amount of frozen semen still available on Beamer!

SN30237004

OFA: LR-84000G27M

CERF: LR-23679

CNM: Carrier

74+ All Age Points. Winner of a double header by age 4. Qualified for Multiple Nationals. Sire of FC AFC and AFC as well as hunt test titled offspring.

Stud fee: One pick pup from litter. 

Pedigree: http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=26733

Please contact: Adam ***** if interested

[email protected] or (651)357-6571


----------

